
Scribd, the "YouTube for documents," copyright violations and all - Readmore
http://venturebeat.com/2007/03/28/scribd-the-youtube-for-documents-copyright-violations-and-all/
======
Alex3917
I alluded to this in the last Scribd thread, but try doing a search for either
Seduction or NLP. The reason both groups were the first to have their stuff
pirated is because their business models are based on information scarcity +
books.

Scribd is really the first easy way to spread books around the web, so it
makes sense that groups using this business model would be the hardest hit.

